# Alweld Basic Jet



## jsmoody (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking at Alweld's site I don't see the basic jet anymore. Did they quit selling it? I couldn't remember what the increased hp ratings were on those boats, and my local dealers aren't much help with anything jet.


----------



## stinkfoot (Nov 29, 2016)

https://www.futrellmarine.com/new_vehicle_detail.asp?veh=428794&CatDesc=


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Nov 29, 2016)

525 Lbs & rated for 150 Hp. I would be wearing a helmet!


----------



## Crazyboat (Nov 30, 2016)

stinkfoot said:


> https://www.futrellmarine.com/new_vehicle_detail.asp?veh=428794&CatDesc=


No spec on them as far as speed MPG etc on them, anyone know how well/poorly they do?


----------



## jsmoody (Nov 30, 2016)

Those are 2015 models right? I havent seen anywhere that has 2016 models advertised.


----------



## riverbud55 (Nov 30, 2016)

Alweld will build it for you in the catalog or not......


----------

